# Indirect grilling on a grill with no lid?



## worktogthr (Jun 1, 2016)

This week is my wife's family reunion.  As usual I have been designated as the caterer.  Due to the large amount of cooking I will be doing, I am bringing my 8 burner propane event grill which does not have a cover.  

One of her uncles who loves that I cook always brings me venison from his hunting trips.  I have one of the loins in my freezer and would love to bring it to the reunion and cook it for him.  I wanted to wrap it in some of my home cured bacon but bacon and direct grilling don't mix so well.  All the other venison loins I have cooked have been indirect either on a charcoal or gas grill.  Do you think I'd have any success with an indirect set up (outside burners on and the meat over an unlit burner) by using a foil pan as a makeshift  lid?  I am open to any suggestions that might work?  Thanks so much!

-Chris


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 1, 2016)

I indirect grill over  open flame all the time. No need for a lid.


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 2, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I indirect grill over  open flame all the time. No need for a lid.



Ol great!  It won't technically be an open flame because their are burner covers.  Would I have better luck removing them?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 2, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I indirect grill over open flame all the time. No need for a lid.










  Sorry Bro, But that don't make sense to me. Only the side closest to the flame would get some limited Infrared heat and the rest would be cold. Do you turn it frequently? That's like putting the left burner on and putting a pot of water on the right burner and waiting for it to boil....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ

@Worktogthr...Yes, a pan half over the the heat  and over the meat will convect the heat to the meat but you will need to watch it closely as one side will be VERY close to the heat as the pan is not very long giving distance from the flame...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 2, 2016)

Do you turn it frequently? 

Yep that's exactly what you do. We do a bunch of indirect over flame and fire. A really good example is traditional salmon bake.


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 2, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Sorry Bro, But that don't make sense to me. Only the side closest to the flame would get some limited Infrared heat and the rest would be cold. Do you turn it frequently? That's like putting the left burner on and putting a pot of water on the right burner and waiting for it to boil....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand what you mean as far as the pan size is concerned.  I will have the full sized steam tray pans with me as well.  It will easily span three burners.  So how about meat over the cold burner in the middle, both outside burners on and the pan covering all three of them?  I'll have a maverick monitoring the temp of the venison loin.  Sound like it will work?  thanks!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 2, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> I understand what you mean as far as the pan size is concerned.  I will have the full sized steam tray pans with me as well.  It will easily span three burners.  So how about meat over the cold burner in the middle, both outside burners on and the pan covering all three of them?  I'll have a maverick monitoring the temp of the venison loin.  Sound like it will work?  thanks!


Yep...JJ


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 2, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Do you turn it frequently?
> 
> Yep that's exactly what you do. We do a bunch of indirect over flame and fire. A really good example is traditional salmon bake.


Case, How about taking a pic of how you are doing this. I have a travel Weber that the lid is too shallow to indirect cook some items. I would like to see your setup. It will make things easier for some of my cooks. Thanks...JJ


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 4, 2016)

Well the large pan worked out great!  Here's one of the pieces of venison I cooked that I wrapped in my recent batch of bacon:












image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 4, 2016






Wish I had more pics.  Perfect medium rare thanks  to the maverick!  Would have liked the bacon a little crispier but it was delicious.

Used the same set up to reverse sear some NY strips.


----------

